# Gouramis



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I need your help once. In my floating plants are many young gouramis. The parents are very large. The Hydra should only eat from the disk. Now they have spawned.
The pool is 15 G. Moreover, only 12 C.schwartzi. Which are below.
Must I spoon out the very small juveniles, or I can leave them in there?
I would be grateful for any advice.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Up to you. Not sure about gourami but several species of betta prefer to raise their fry, while others will eat them. If you have places for them to hide then I would leave them.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you. I will not remove the fry. No one hunts. The temperature is stable in the large pool. I feed wather worms. And Artemia.
But I will switch off the pump.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

they dont look that small.how small are they?1 inch,2 inches?


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

The size is approximately 4mm, 1/6 inch.
I have carefully changed water. The parents attack the hose.
How long does the brood care?
I never had gouramis. I am very pleased.
Our hobby has surprises.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

When I bred gouramis I seperated the male once the fry were free swimming,and out of nest.
The female was always removed after eggs were dropped.
I only had them breed in specific tanks set up for breeding.
I would watch them most closely if you see another bubble nest appear.
It is often when new eggs are about to be layed that parents will finally eat fry to protect the new brood.I have always wondered if in nature the waters currents would have washed the fry "downstream" by then?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

whoa that is so small.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> When I bred gouramis I seperated the male once the fry were free swimming,and out of nest.
> The female was always removed after eggs were dropped.
> I only had them breed in specific tanks set up for breeding.
> I would watch them most closely if you see another bubble nest appear.
> It is often when new eggs are about to be layed that parents will finally eat fry to protect the new brood.I have always wondered if in nature the waters currents would have washed the fry "downstream" by then?



It is probably true, as you say. It is also logical.
I have sucked the young fish cloud. In a 2.5 gal. Heater 10 Watt.
It's better with the little fodder.
A new bubble nest is there.
Thanks for any hints.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I had a large bubble nest again and now swims again a large cloud tiny gouramis. The first I've taken out. grow rapidly. How great must be the one that you can pass it? Whether the then wants someone? Our private pet stores are poor. The fish do not pay with money, but with frozen mosquito larvae plates.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

They are doing well for you!
I always enjoyed watching the male tend the fry and keep them in the nest as long as he could,usaully no longer then 3 days.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Here is my first young fish blue gouramis


----------

